# [Richiesta] - Official Mailing List

## khazad-dum

Ciao a tutti.

Sarebbe molto bello poter usare (anche noi italiani) una ml ufficiale @gentoo.org. Ci sono già tutte le altre lingue presenti in riferimento al forum: "International Gentoo Users".

Ecco l'elenco prelevato da:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml

gentoo-user-de

gentoo-user-es

gentoo-user-kr

gentoo-user-fr

gentoo-user-pl

sembrerebbe mancare proprio la nostra:

gentoo-user-it

Chi sa come fare, potrebbe gentilmente provvedere?

Grazie in anticipo.

Roberto

----------

## shev

Sulla ML ufficiale sono più che d'accordo, ci avevo pensato anch'io in passato. Quindi per quel che può servire io voto si.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non saprei se sia necessario una ML ufficiale visto che esiste gia' quella di gentoo-it.

Visto che non siamo molti averne due non e' molto utile e produttivo, e farne una nuova 

verrebbe dire sminuire il lavoro fatto da www.gentoo.it e www.gentoo-italia.org.

Secondo me questi due siti stanno facendo delle cose molto utili. 

Questa comunque resta una mia interpretazione.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non saprei se sia necessario una ML ufficiale visto che esiste gia' quella di gentoo-it.

 

Certamente, infatti la vedevo come alternativa a quella, come sua sostituta ufficiale. Se leggi qualche post passato vedi che sono uno dei primi a non volere l'eccessiva frammentazione dei mezzi a nostra disposizione. 

 *Quote:*   

> Visto che non siamo molti averne due non e' molto utile e produttivo, e farne una nuova 
> 
> verrebbe dire sminuire il lavoro fatto da www.gentoo.it e www.gentoo-italia.org.

 

Mah, non ne sarei così sicuro. Sulla bontà del lavoro svolto dai ragazzi dietro a questi siti non si discute, tanto di capello e complimenti vivissimi a tutti loro. Premesso questo, dubito la ML rappresenti il loro maggior vanto, il loro merito più grande (non è nemmeno hostata direttamente da loro. Questa non è una critica, sia chiaro, sto solo cercando di far capire che avete fatto moltissimo per meritare stima e rispetto, non credo abbiate bisogno della ML per questo  :Smile:  ). La ML @gentoo.org credo sia più accattivante, pratica etc inoltre verrebbe gestita dall'infrastruttura ufficiale di gentoo piuttosto che quella di yahoogroups (che poi io poco sopporto di suo, ma questo non conta  :Razz:  ), con tutti i vantaggi del caso.

Poi se proprio si vuol rendere omaggio agli ideatori dell'attuale ML si può anche nominarli moderatori (se le ML sono moderate), responsabili o che altro, per me fa lo stesso, figuriamoci!

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me questi due siti stanno facendo delle cose molto utili.

 

Concordo in pieno, per questo non capisco dove stia lo "sminuimento" della loro importanza e dei loro meriti.

Poi ovviamente anche questà è una mia opinione, come sempre mi adeguerò al bene collettivo di questa splendida comunità  :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Bhe ragazzi che dire, la mailing list su yahoo l'ho creata quando non ancora esiteva il forum italiano.

Se trovate 'politicamente piu corretto' usare quella di gentoo.org non ci vedo alcun male. La comodita delle mailing list di yahoo sta nel fatto che come si creano in 30 secondi si cancellano in 5  :Smile: 

Non e un problema di ownership o di 'proprietà intellettuale' della  mailing. Se gentoo.org ci da l'appoggio sebbene il nostro scarso traffico ben venga... ripeto no problem. (E credo di paralre sia a nome mio che a nome di Stefano)

Joe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ..., come sempre mi adeguerò al bene collettivo di questa splendida comunità

 

Penso che alla fine sia questa la cosa piu' importante.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non saprei se sia necessario una ML ufficiale visto che esiste gia' quella di gentoo-it.
> 
> Visto che non siamo molti averne due non e' molto utile e produttivo, e farne una nuova 
> 
> verrebbe dire sminuire il lavoro fatto da www.gentoo.it e www.gentoo-italia.org.
> ...

 

E' lo stesso discorso che è stato fatto, a suo tempo, per quanto riguarda il forum.

Oggi come allora, la mia opinione è che, ove possibile, bisognerebbe creare delle risorse ufficiali. Credo che a un nuovo utente Gentoo - e con il fatto che è stata messa su Linux & C. (complimenti a lu_zero e all'altro articolista  :Cool:  ) penso aumenteranno - venga naturale, per prima cosa, cercare le risorse sul sito ufficiale.

Nulla di più logico, allora, dell'avere un forum e una mailing list ufficialmente riconosciuti dal progetto.

Ma questo senza voler nulla togliere allo splendido lavoro fatto dai ragazzi che mantengono le risorse non ufficiali, che sono e rimangono punti di riferimento.

La conclusione è la stessa di Shev: l'importante è che vada bene a tutti noi che siamo la comunità.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Bhe ragazzi che dire, la mailing list su yahoo l'ho creata quando non ancora esiteva il forum italiano.
> 
> Se trovate 'politicamente piu corretto' usare quella di gentoo.org non ci vedo alcun male. La comodita delle mailing list di yahoo sta nel fatto che come si creano in 30 secondi si cancellano in 5 
> 
> Non e un problema di ownership o di 'proprietà intellettuale' della  mailing. Se gentoo.org ci da l'appoggio sebbene il nostro scarso traffico ben venga... ripeto no problem. (E credo di paralre sia a nome mio che a nome di Stefano)
> ...

 

Concordo pienamente con Joe. Volevo fare solo un'appunto, gli iscritti sono una cinquantina sulla ml non ufficiale, ma i post sono quasi nulli....

Pensate che la cosa si risolverebbe con una ml ufficiale?

----------

## bsolar

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Concordo pienamente con Joe. Volevo fare solo un'appunto, gli iscritti sono una cinquantina sulla ml non ufficiale, ma i post sono quasi nulli....
> 
> Pensate che la cosa si risolverebbe con una ml ufficiale?

 

Non credo, comunque se si fa una list ufficiale secondo me quella ufficiale deve essere chiusa. Gia ora non ha senso avere due canali IRC...

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

>  Volevo fare solo un'appunto, gli iscritti sono una cinquantina sulla ml non ufficiale, ma i post sono quasi nulli....
> 
> Pensate che la cosa si risolverebbe con una ml ufficiale?

 

Non so se aumenteranno, di certo non diminuiranno vista la naturale propensione all'aumentare di numero. Poi credo che postare o meno non dipenda dal @gentoo.org (anche se fa più figo  :Razz: ) o dal @yahoogroups.quello.che.è finale, ma da noi. La ML @gentoo.org potrebbe aumentare la visibilità nei confronti dei nuovi, che magari conoscono le risorse tramite il sito ufficiale.

Il grosso "limite" alla ML è questo forum veramente molto disponibile e pratico.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Il grosso "limite" alla ML è questo forum veramente molto disponibile e pratico. 

 

Se volete comincio a trattarvi peggio...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Il grosso "limite" alla ML è questo forum veramente molto disponibile e pratico. 

 

Rispetto alla ML, il forum ha il grosso vantaggio di essere alla portata anche dei meno esperti, permettendo a tutti di partecipare.  :Cool: 

Ma la comodità di una mailing list, IMHO, è inarrivabile.

----------

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti,

Mi e' capitato di vedere ingiro per i forum la possibilita' di fare una specie di polling. Che ne pensate di far scegliere ai vari utenti del forum e avvisare tutti quelli della mailing list  :Wink: 

Personalmente anche io sono a favore della ML "ufficiale". semplicemente per una questione di ordine...

Leo

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mi e' capitato di vedere ingiro per i forum la possibilita' di fare una specie di polling. Che ne pensate di far scegliere ai vari utenti del forum e avvisare tutti quelli della mailing list 
> 
> Personalmente anche io sono a favore della ML "ufficiale". semplicemente per una questione di ordine...
> ...

 

era ciò che stavo per proporre e mi sembra la soluzione migliore  :Smile: 

oltretutto si tratta solo di una questione di forma. credo che ogni

utente italiano sappia come iscriversi alla ML già esistente dopo

una rapida visita al forum  :Smile: 

----------

